# Aster Challenger



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi Guys

Fired up my Challenger for the first time last week... a dream come true...
Fitted Spektrum DX7.... brilliant...
In two months built the loco (my first) and track (ditto)....

Will post vid on Youtube soon (when I get auxiliary tenders)

But I was thinking...

Looking at this forum nearly all 130 Challengers must be here...
Mine is 50/130, black, kit... can we list them all?

Just a thought

Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike, 
Congratulations on your successes. 
This is a guess, but I would doubt if you will find 20 Challenger owners who visit this forum. 
Let's face it, I would imagine that only perhaps 1 or 2% of Gauge 1 live steamers are actually members on MLS. 
Also I think for a lot of people, ownership of locos is a very private affair, only really shared with friends, so don't expect a lot of replies. 
As I said, this is only a guess and my thoughts. 
I do NOT have a Challenger! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

Excellent accomplishment...there are several owners here on MLS as per prior posts.


----------



## Thompsteam (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello gents
Aster challenger 101 factory built is in South Africa. It is was got me started once I had paid a deposit.
Built a small oval, started with a Ruby while waiting for the Challenger, followed by a thunder bolt & blue Duchess
any thoughts on a 2-8-8-8-2 built by Baldwin 1913.

new to the hobby
Wayne


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I know of the following 4 actual triplex locomotives, but none available as a model in live steam unless there are some scratch built.
2-8-8-8-2 Triplex, Baldwin 1913, rear drivers under the tender - 3 built for the Erie Railroad 2-8-8-8-4 Triplex, Baldwin 1919, rear drivers under the tender - 1 built for the Virginian Railroad


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi again 
Thanks for the kind words... wish it were easier to post pics. 
David, know what you mean that ownership is a private thing, but that's the beauty of a forum.. anonymity.. 
no-one knows who I am (thank the lord), and it is good to share our experiences.. and our pride of ownership. 

Thompsteam.. would love to see some pics of possibly the only Challenger on a continent! 

A triplex? Where do I send the deposit? 

Mike


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I would love to see a description of how you fitted RC. I'm been thinking about it but it doesn't look as straightforward as the Berkshire.

Robert


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi Robert 

If you PM me your email I'll send some pics 

Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear Mike Anonymous, 
If you want to send them to me, then I will post them here for all to share. 
I know that you expressed frustration about posting photos. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 27 Aug 2013 11:47 AM 
Dear Mike Anonymous, 
If you want to send them to me, then I will post them here for all to share. 
I know that you expressed frustration about posting photos. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
I would like to see the pics as well. Hans has a pretty straight forward installation as well.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi David , if you let me have your email I will send them to you 
to post, thanks 
Robert, will send to your email as well 

Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike has sent me some photos and here are the ones of his Challenger.
I will let him add a description of what he did later.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
Are the control extensions stock or did you make them for the controls.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

The control extensions are just modified alloy servo arms. 
The assembly is bolted to existing hole in cab base, spaced off with a nut to reduce heat transfer. 
The servos are much bigger than needed, so I am getting smaller ones to move inside now I know the principle works. 
The servo  arm for forward reverse has to slide on the Johnson to different pivot points. 
There are no permanent modifications to the Challenger. 

Better than running after train


----------

